# Probleme beim mythtv setup [solved]

## jonny_mc_conny

Ich bin gerade dabei mythtv einzurichten und gehe dabei nach folgendem howto vor ( http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_MythTV ) 

Ich habe alles genau befolgt, wie es im Tutorial steht. Die Aufnahmeordner und die dazugehörigen Berechtigungs-Änderungen habe ich so wie im Wiki übernommen:

```
# mkdir /data

# chmod 755 /data

# mount /dev/hdb1 /data

# mkdir /data/MythTV

# chown mythtv:users /data/MythTV

# chmod 775 /data/MythTV
```

Ich habe dann jedoch ein Problem beim starten des mythbackendservers. Das Wiki sagt mir ich soll /etc/inid.d/mythbackend starten und mit "ps axwwww | grep myth" nach sehen, ob der server startet. es soll dann etwas ähnliches, wie dieses hier erscheinen

```

:23822 ?        Ssl    1:33 /usr/bin/mythbackend --verbose important,general --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log

24808 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --colour=auto myth

```

jedoch erscheint bei mir nur der grep befehl nach "myth". Das Wiki rät mir in dem Fall nach den Ordner-Berechtigungen zu schauen. Jedoch habe ich wie gesagt alles SO aus dem Wiki übernommen und es auch mehrmals probiert (also wieder von vorne angefangen).

Kennt sich da jemand aus? an was kann es liegen?

danke schonmal im vorraus

jonnyLast edited by jonny_mc_conny on Thu Mar 27, 2008 4:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

was steht denn in dem Logfile? 

```

less /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log 

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

ok... komischerweise startet er jetzt problemlos, aber ich bin jetzt beim sendersuchlauf angekommen und da gibts das nächte problem: er findet nichts...

ich bin dem tutorial weiter gefolgt und habe mittels "mythtv-config" meine Tv-Karte angegeben. Es handeld sich dabei um eine Hauppauge Nova-S Pci Karte für digitalen Satteliten-Empfang. 

Im Setup habe ich dann folgende Einstellungen gewählt:

KartenTyp: Analoge v4l-tv-karte

Videogerät: /dev/v4l/video0

vbi-gerät: /dev/v4l/vbi1

Audiogerät: /dev/dsp

Standarteingang DVB

Den Rest hab ich nach dem Tutorial konfiguriert, d.h. Videoquelle hinzugefügt und unter Punkt 4 verknüpft. In den allgemeinen Einstellungen habe ich noch alles für meine Region eingestellt (pal - west-europe etc.).

nach tutorial sollte ich jetzt "mythfilldatabase" ausführen. Jedoch findet er dabei keine Sender. Hier mal der Output:

```
DEEP-THOUGHT media # mythfilldatabase 

2008-03-26 14:13:03.024 Using runtime prefix = /usr, libdir = /usr/lib

2008-03-26 14:13:03.024 Unable to read configuration file mysql.txt

2008-03-26 14:13:03.024 Empty LocalHostName.

2008-03-26 14:13:03.025 Using localhost value of DEEP-THOUGHT

2008-03-26 14:13:03.032 New DB connection, total: 1

2008-03-26 14:13:03.036 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost

2008-03-26 14:13:03.037 Closing DB connection named 'DBManager0'

2008-03-26 14:13:03.037 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost

2008-03-26 14:13:03.040 New DB connection, total: 2

2008-03-26 14:13:03.040 Connected to database 'mythconverg' at host: localhost

2008-03-26 14:13:03.040 Source 2 configured with no grabber. Nothing to do.

2008-03-26 14:13:03.041 Data fetching complete.

2008-03-26 14:13:03.041 Adjusting program database end times.

2008-03-26 14:13:03.041     0 replacements made

2008-03-26 14:13:03.041 Marking generic episodes.

2008-03-26 14:13:03.042     Found 0

2008-03-26 14:13:03.042 Marking repeats.

2008-03-26 14:13:03.043     Found 0

2008-03-26 14:13:03.043 Unmarking new episode rebroadcast repeats.

2008-03-26 14:13:03.043     Found 0

2008-03-26 14:13:03.043 Marking episode first showings.

2008-03-26 14:13:03.043     Found 0

2008-03-26 14:13:03.043 Marking episode last showings.

2008-03-26 14:13:03.043     Found 0

2008-03-26 14:13:03.044 

===============================================================

| Attempting to contact the master backend for rescheduling.  |

| If the master is not running, rescheduling will happen when |

| the master backend is restarted.                            |

===============================================================

2008-03-26 14:13:03.046 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2008-03-26 14:13:03.046 Connection timed out.          

         You probably should modify the Master Server 

         settings in the setup program and set the    

         proper IP address.

2008-03-26 14:13:03.046 Error rescheduling id -1 in ScheduledRecording::signalChange

2008-03-26 14:13:03.046 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)

2008-03-26 14:13:03.047 Connection timed out.          

         You probably should modify the Master Server 

         settings in the setup program and set the    

         proper IP address.

2008-03-26 14:13:03.047 mythfilldatabase run complete.

2008-03-26 14:13:03.047 DataDirect: Deleting temporary files
```

Auch ein Sendersuchlauf innerhalb des "mythtv-setup" programms kommt zu keinen ergebnissen. Es wird angezeigt, dass er kein Signal bekommt.

wenn ich "dvbscan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/Astra[bla]" findet er jedoch alle sender. er nutzt dabei aber auch das device /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 und /dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0" 

Woran kann es liegen. kann da jemand weiterhelfen?

danke schonmal.

jonny

----------

## WiredEd

Ich betreibe zwar mein mythtv mit dvb-c und dvb-t Karten, aber vielleicht funktioniert das auch bei dvb-s: Ich habe die einzelnen Transponder manuell im setup anlegen müssen. Anschliessend bei der Sendersuche habe ich ihn gezielt in den einzelnen Transpondern suchen lassen. Dabei wurden dann alle Sender gefunden. Über die komplette Bandsuche habe ich auch keine Sender gefunden.

Wenn Du feststellen möchtest, ob die Karte überhaupt tuned funktioniert vielleicht folgendes: Benutze die Sendersuche in Kaffeine. Anschliessend legst Du einige der von Kaffeine gefundenen Sender manuell in mythtv an. Dann kannst Du schonmal ein bischen testen.

----------

## revilootneg

jonny_mc_conny, da widerspricht sich was:

Du nutzt eine DVB-Karte und machst auch den richtigen Suchlauf mit dvbscan, hast aber in mythtv-setup ein v4l-device ausgewählt.

Wenn du dort auch den digitalen Kartentyp mit dem entsprechenden Device auswählst, sollte die Suche erfolgreich sein.

Wenn nicht, dann musst du wie WiredEd die Transponder aus der /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/Astra[bla] manuell eintragen und dann suchen lassen. Nun sollten alle Sender gefunden werden.

EDIT:

Du musst mythfilldatabase übrigens nicht ausführen, wenn dir die Informationen aus dem EPG-Stream (EIT) genügen. mythfilldatabase nutzt xmltv um die Listings aus dem Web zu grabben und das dauert recht lange.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

ok... hab alles am laufen danke

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo,

da ich schon das gleiche Problem hatte und deshalb auf den vdr umgeschwenkt bin,

wäre es sowohl für mich als auch für andere mit dem selben Problem sehr nett, wenn Du erzählen würdest, wie Du weitergekommen bist.

Danke im Voraus!

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wenn es das gleiche Problem war, dass ich auch hatte, dann sind die Logfiles falsch brechtigt, bzw das Logfile kann nicht erstellt werden. Am einfachsten ist es, wenn man mythbackend einfach mal per Hand und nicht über das INIT-Script startet. Dann sieht man meistens, wo der Schuh drückt.

MfG. Stefan

----------

